# What should thyroglob be 3-6 months after rai 131 ?



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

My thyroglob level is not zero now. Should it be ? What is acceptable ? Does this mean that cancer is definitely still present ?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Want2FeelGood said:


> My thyroglob level is not zero now. Should it be ? What is acceptable ? Does this mean that cancer is definitely still present ?


What does the test result mean?

Small amounts of thyroglobulin are normal in those with normal thyroid function. If thyroglobulin concentrations are initially elevated in a person with thyroid cancer, then it is likely that thyroglobulin can be used as a tumor marker. Thyroglobulin levels should be undetectable or very low after the surgical removal of the thyroid (thyroidectomy) and/or after subsequent radioactive iodine treatments. If levels are still detectable, there may be normal or cancerous thyroid tissue remaining in the person's body, indicating the need for additional treatment.

Based on the results of a thyroglobulin test, a doctor may follow up with a radioactive iodine scan and/or radioactive iodine treatments to identify and/or destroy any remaining normal thyroid tissue or thyroid cancer. Thyroglobulin levels are then checked again in a few weeks or months to verify that the therapy has worked.

If the level of thyroglobulin is low for a few weeks or months after surgery and then begins to rise over time, then the cancer is probably recurring.

If a person develops thyroglobulin antibodies, then the thyroglobulin test results may be falsely elevated or decreased, depending on the testing method used. Results must be interpreted with caution. The presence of the antibodies lessens or eliminates the usefulness of the thyroglobulin test as a tumor marker.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/tab/test

And your doctor has said what? Sounds like you may have to have another RAI.

By the way, note it says in the person's body! You may have to have a full body MRI with a tracer. Thyroid tissue behaves like endometriosis. Talk to your doctor about this.

Let us know please!


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Undetectable is less than 0.5, and my value was 0.8 a few months ago after I131, and now 0.6 . My doc said not to worry. Another doc said it can be 6-12 months for the thyro to go to its lowest point.

Anyone here at 0.6 and happy with it ?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I have read that when it is above 2 or 3, then there may be cause for concern. Looks like your level is good right now, using that as a threshold.


----------

